# What does Uber insurance actually cover, in light of the new partner agreement?



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

There is a lot of conflicting info on the forum regarding whether or not we are covered for a collision under the James River Insurance policy. It appears based on the new partner agreement that coverage may be different than it used to be.

My goal in this thread is to find a clear answer on whether or not we are covered, and if so what conditions need to be met, and how much is the deductible? If the answer is no, what can we do to make sure we're covered?


----------



## Dohhmanfu (Dec 25, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> The insurance is a blanket policy that has a thousand dollar deductible, isn't that nice of Uber? So, the passenger is covered by Uber's policy, although the first grand is on the driver. It covers from ping to delivery, not when you're available for a rider, only from the time you accept the ping until you deliver the passenger. Again, as I understand it.
> 
> Your personal auto insurance policy will be canceled by your insurer if they find out you are driving your car for a TNC. So, if you're in an accident that hurts the passenger, transfer all your valuables to someone else and file bankruptcy. Or you will be paying for Uber's deductible from your private funds, and your insurance company will deny any claims because you didn't tell them you were ride sharing.
> 
> Oh, and have a nice Uber day. Be careful out there. I think everything I wrote here is as correct as I can ascertain from the legaleze and wording of the latest Uber agreement.


I know this doesn't state what they cover but being a new driver I thought the driver's $1000 deductible relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Following... I stopped driving because of the uncertainty.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone out there driving on affordable commercial insurance or some hybrid policy for the State of NC? My insurers, like most other Uber drivers I guess, do not know I'm driving for Personal Transportation which they exclude in the policy. Raisier's James River policy is supposed to cover from the receipt of a ride request to the dropping off of that rider and it is Primary to your personal policy - I have that in writing. However, the moment you go on line in search of business you are operating commercially. Several insurers are testing out policies designed especially for Uber/Lyft drivers but I have yet to see any doing it NC. My daughter works as an Insurance Adjuster in NC and they have recently been instructed to make a special effort to look for any evidence that may suggest that a vehicle in an accident is Uber/Lyft. Let me know if there are any such NC policies. Thx.


----------



## kwzombie (Aug 21, 2015)

Count your lucky stars, Uber is not so generous to their Canadian drivers with regards to insurance. Uber drivers in Canada are out of luck if they get into an accident.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

I read somewhere that Uber will not cover medical costs incurred in an accident while on a call - period 2 and 3. Is this true?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ten25 said:


> There is a lot of conflicting info on the forum regarding whether or not we are covered for a collision under the James River Insurance policy. It appears based on the new partner agreement that coverage may be different than it used to be.
> 
> My goal in this thread is to find a clear answer on whether or not we are covered, and if so what conditions need to be met, and how much is the deductible? If the answer is no, what can we do to make sure we're covered?


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

ten25 said:


> There is a lot of conflicting info on the forum regarding whether or not we are covered for a collision under the James River Insurance policy. It appears based on the new partner agreement that coverage may be different than it used to be.
> 
> My goal in this thread is to find a clear answer on whether or not we are covered, and if so what conditions need to be met, and how much is the deductible? If the answer is no, what can we do to make sure we're covered?


My understanding is this. When you are available, James River Sort of kicks in. From what I have seen there is Liability 50K/100K/25K Property, but it seems like this is ONLY available if you don't have insurance, have under these amounts and there is no mention of COLLISION or COMPREHENSIVE. They only mention LIABILITY and very minimal during Available. Your insurance is really what is in play. From when you ACCEPT to when you are ON TRIP, there is $1M Liability which is actually sort of low (costs like $100 more a year for $2Million on my policy) and for collision there is a $1000 deductible.

Please note. If you have been following the Minor thread... If you have an unaccompanied minor (i.e. you are ferrying a kid who is on their parents account, even if the parent arranged it) you ARE NOT COVERED. This is not an acceptable trip per Uber, even though they allow it to happen thousands of times a day, but since technically not sanctioned, you are COMPLETELY LIABLE. My guess is you have NO COVERAGE unless you have commercial coverage because most personal coverage WILL NOT COVER YOU when TNC.


----------

